# gun shows and waiting periods



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Hey guys. firearms noob. How does the "waiting period" work at gun shows? Do private owners sell to each other? Do you put down a deposit and have to drive to get it in 7 days? 

I can't find good prices in any of the shops around here. They all seem to be *at least *$75 over what I've heard you should pay for various models. Any other options for finding inexpensive used firearms?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

and persistance and a whole buncha luck. Bargains don't wait around!
But there will always be an armchair expert willing to tell you about the one he seen which was 40-50$cheaper. Go to a gun show and see what they are selling for, I'm talking actual sales not just offers to sell and you can get an idea of fair prices. In MO we have no waiting period.:hobbyhors


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> and persistance and a whole buncha luck. Bargains don't wait around!
> But there will always be an armchair expert willing to tell you about the one he seen which was 40-50$cheaper. Go to a gun show and see what they are selling for, I'm talking actual sales not just offers to sell and you can get an idea of fair prices. In MO we have no waiting period.:hobbyhors


poorboy is there still a waiting period on Pistols? I know last time I bought any there was a 10 day waiting period.

I think its stupid having waiting periods to buy a Tool.Just my .02

big rockpile


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Buy private sale only...


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Mooman
Here in North Carolina theres no waiting period and no paper work if you buy from a private person , even at gun shows. ( lots of private sales at gun shows)

The waiting peroid and paper work only apply if you buy from a dealer


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> poorboy is there still a waiting period on Pistols? I know last time I bought any there was a 10 day waiting period.
> 
> I think its stupid having waiting periods to buy a Tool.Just my .02
> 
> big rockpile


None that I know of Rock, no more STUPID permit either..:icecream:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Varies from state to state.
In Nebraska there is no waiting period, in gun shops or anywhere else.
That's as it should be.
The one concession we make is we have to have a permit to purchase a handgun.
Takes about 10 minutes and costs $5 at the sheriff's office to get one.
Once you have that, you can buy a handgun anywhere in the state, and you can buy long guns without waiting for them to call it in.
Convicted felons and non-residents need not apply.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Just bought a .22 at Dicks yesterday. Went in at 10:00 am, told clerk I wanted the gun. Filled out NICS paperwork and was told after a 10 minute wait that there was a hold on my approval to purchase. Pretty much ticked me off. They called later around 5:00 pm and told me the purchase was approved (what a nice government, ALLOWING me to exercise a right). picked up the gun at 7:00 pm. I think I got a good deal though. It's a Savage Mark II bolt action .22, walnut stock with a 3x-9x power Bushnell scope for $139.99. Should have a lot of fun with it. I'll take it to the range tomarrow if I get a chance to see what it will do.


----------



## emmas_acres (Mar 30, 2008)

Here in VA it is cash n carry for private sales. Dealers paperwork background and done. We do however have the one handgun a month law. Unless you have a concealed permit. Supposedly we are a big gun running state. Who knew? I am just trying to exercise the 2nd.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

SD recently repealed the three day waiting period for handguns, there was none for long guns. You don't need a permit to buy, but you do need one for conceal carry.

The main reason I got my CCW permit was because then they waived the 3 day waiting period. I'd have probably got it anyway, but that helped motivate me. Mostly I open carry.

Cathy


----------

